
Blog Domains Are Now Available to Everyone - throwaway-hn123
https://en.blog.wordpress.com/2016/11/21/blog-domains-are-now-available-to-everyone/
======
nikolay
In the last minute, after using our $250 for 3 months, they decided to give
our domains to some employees, eventually hurting their investor's interest.

I wonder, why didn't they give, let's say, a $1K bonus to every employee and
make them participate in the auction?!

Anyway, such behavior is unique to Automattic and Matt, specifically. His view
on what's fair is vastly off the accepted norm!

